

Developer needed for BIG idea project. (equity) - nickfrost

There's a new frontier in customer knowledge about to happen, and we'd have a headstart. The design is done, portion of the platform is built, and REAL CUSTOMERS are waiting for a beta version. Let's build it :)
======
ericflo
OK so this post is hyperbolic and sets off most of my BS alarms, but it
appears to be Nick Frost, who has been pretty impressive in hustling for his
startup <http://startupli.st/> so it might be interesting.

It'd probably be worth it for a developer to look past the hyperbole and
contact him to at least see what the idea is.

~~~
nickfrost
Thanks Eric. This project deals with location and influence, and I've done
extensive customer development, research, and validation. You're right about
the hustle, as I have a chain of retail stores, the Palms Hotel in Vegas, and
many online customers looking forward to using this product.

------
YuriNiyazov
Did you go to school to learn to sell to developers? If so, you should ask for
a refund on your tuition.

~~~
nickfrost
Yep sure did. Thanks!

------
justustrees
What's this new venture? How can I contact you directly?

~~~
nickfrost
Email me at thenickfrost@gmail.com, thanks!

